# router bit recommendations



## bbqmanone (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi,
Just joined the club. Hi all. I'm building some beer glass shelves and I will be using 2 x 2 oak rails for mounting purposes under a 5 " oak shelve. I'd like to dress them up.Any recommendations on a router bit to make them look sharp?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Without more info on what you are building all I can suggest is try looking at different bits either online or in catalogs until you see something you like..


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello bbqmanone,

Welcome to the Router Forums!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome Mike. 
There are many profiles to choose from. Maybe a roman ogee along the bottom edge.

MLCS Edge Banding and Roman Ogee Router Bits


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day 

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Mike.


----------

